# severe burning sensation that radiates on my back and lower right abdominal pain



## pearl_dawn

m only 32 years old and im experiencing difficulty on my life now due to my conditioni had appendectomy 14 years ago, i had appendiscitisive been experiencing recurrent uti for 3 years, for 3 years i took antibiotics most of the time, if i stop taking antibiotics my uti comes back again, my doctor diagnosed me that i have interstitial cystitis(inflammation of the bladder) so tgother with the supplement i take anti inflammatory drugs such as ibufrofen and mefenamic acid, i also took diffrent supplements because according to my research these supplements has anti bacterial and anti inflammatory properties, i took them because i want to switch to natural remedy instead of taking synthethic medicines theses are grapeseed extract, garlic oil, wheat grass, green barley, vitamin e, placenta, omega 3, moringa, gotu kola, corn silk, i tried almost everything, ive been experiencing constipation some times toorecently im having a severe pain, the pain started 6 months ago but it just a little pain on my lower right abdomen but it was not severe during that time, i also felt some stining pain on my lower right abdomen, i had an ulrasound on july and everything seems to be normal, then the doctor advised me to have kub ivp to check up my kidneys and the result is negative, my kidneys are okay, just because of these findings i ignored my illness, im still taking softgel supplements(grapeseed and garlic oil) while taking antibiotics(levofloxacin) during that time, the doctor pressed my right lower abdomen and it hurts alota friend told me to try bee propolis because it healed her cysts, so i tried it the fermented bee propolis, it was good the pain subsided but the effect on my bladder is bad, it irritates my bladder because it is made from rum, the doctor told me to avoid alcohol because it will irritate my bladder, so i stopped taking it, during that time im laready feeling burning sensations on my stomach but i t was on my right abdomen only, it comes and goes but not severehere i am after 3 months, suffering with the intense pain and intense burning sensation, now it radiates on my back, the burning pain on my whole abdomen and back just started last week and its getting worse, i feel it everyday, most of the time, it feel lke my abdomen is on fire, the liitle stinging pain is now bigger i feel like a sharp ice pick stabs my stomach, it comes and it goes and i can really wear jeans or tight clothes because if my stomach is pressed it hurts so bad, even if i press it gently its still painful and my abdomen is getting bigger and bigger now i look like a 6 months preganant woman, the uti remains, constipation getting worse, indigestion, even if i eat a litlle my stomach is really bloated i eat only oatmeal twice a day, and half cup of rice for lunch, i can feel the pressure on my stomachi need help now i need to know what is this illness? im really clueless, what are the causes of this illness? is it because of taking antibiotics every now and then for 3 years? or the oil based supplement that i took before?


----------



## Totem

Last year i went on a tripple course of antibiotics for a suspected sinus infection. A few days after I finished the antibiotics I developed a uti so I had to go on another course of antibiotics. I have had uti's in the past and have only ever had to take one course of antibiotics to fix it. Anyway, as soon as I finished the course the uti came back so my doctor put me on another antibiotic, same thing happened. I ended up taking 7 courses of antibiotics ( including the sinus thing ). In the last couple of weeks of this, I not only felt like I still had a uti but my whole pelvic area felt like it was on fire. I had pains in my lower right abdomen, swelling, burning and stinging in my urethra and vagina, stabbing pains around my lower abdomen, severe bloating and the antibiotics were making me feel terrible. Ended up seeing a uroligist who suspected interstitial cystitis he said that it was probably brought on by all of the antibiotics ( chemicaly induced ) and that I should avoid all antibiotics, additives , vitamins, alcohol, tea, coffee, tomatoes. I went on a interstitial cystitis diet, avoiding trigger foods and saw a naturopath who put me on some anti inflamatory herbs. Drink lots of water, this is really important! Almond milk and rice milk are helpful. There are some foods that you really should avoid with IC. Get on the internet and check out the IC food lists, there are also some helpful foods. Try and eat natural foods with no additives, colours, preservatives or sweetners. It has taken me the good part of a year to to recover to the point where I can say that I'm symptom free most of the time and when I do have symptoms they are usually quite mild. Sometimes they get worse before my periods. I have IBS and I find now that when I have an IBS attack I will often get some of the IC symptoms as well. Stress also plays a roll I think. If your still on antibiotics this could be causing your strong symptoms, if you have interstitial cystitis you shouldn't need antibiotics as it is an inflamation not an infection like a uti. Anyway good luck I hope you can find some relief. Know that your not alone. It is so challenging living with a chronic condition like this.


----------

